# PSE NOVA string length??



## JLW450 (Aug 12, 2010)

My wife has about a 2000 model PSE Nova. It has 50# limbs and 26" draw length. Could someone tell what length string it takes, or tell me where to find out? I went to the Bass Pro Shop to get a string put on today and they said they couldn't help me without knowing the length. I figured they could get this info.


----------



## destroyer1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Go to PSE's website they have specifications on most of their bows. If it is the One Cam the string is 96 and the buss is 41, if it is the vector 4 cams string is 53 and the buss is 41.5.


----------



## JLW450 (Aug 12, 2010)

I will look into that. How can I tell which cams it has? The cams are small and it looks like 2 cams, but they are made together. Does this make it a single cam?


----------



## JLW450 (Aug 12, 2010)

Dumb question, but what makes a bow 2 cams? Does that mean that it has a cam on both ends of the bow instead of a wheel on one side?


----------

